# home rentals



## roseweed (Jan 9, 2016)

Our move to Mexico in September may take us to Patzcuara. I'm trying to get an idea about home rentals, which I have been told can be had for nice 2/2 places for around 500 USD. However all I can find are vacation rentals for much more than that. Is there a way to find our about "long term rentals" (at least 6 mo)? I had no trouble with this in more Northern areas of Mexico. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Best bet is the Yahoo Group "The Michoacan Net" which is mostly people in and around Patzcuaro. Like everywhere -- plan on renting motel or bungalow and work from there


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> Best bet is the Yahoo Group "The Michoacan Net" which is mostly people in and around Patzcuaro. Like everywhere -- plan on renting motel or bungalow and work from there


Good advice. Most rentals advertised on the web are aimed at foreigners and will be more expensive than what you can find locally.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

roseweed said:


> Our move to Mexico in September may take us to Patzcuara. I'm trying to get an idea about home rentals, which I have been told can be had for nice 2/2 places for around 500 USD. However all I can find are vacation rentals for much more than that. Is there a way to find our about "long term rentals" (at least 6 mo)? I had no trouble with this in more Northern areas of Mexico. Any help will be appreciated.


We rented the first year we were here. We actually rented the house which was perhaps number 3 or 4 on our list of houses we were interested in buying. The realtor setup the lease. We took a 10% discount because it was a 12 month lease. Looks like there is a Century 21 office in the city you mention.

Patzcuaro Realty. CENTURY 21


----------

